# Greenshield Show Racers



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Just wonder if any of the ole Greensheilds Show Racers (spelling?) were still around? My father & I used to Show Rollers at the ole Glendale, Ca. Armory Pageant of Pigeons in the 50's-60's etc.. I never owned any of these, as I always Raced Racers, but do remember that they were & still in my mind today the most beautiful Pigeons of any breed. The Yellow Dark Checks, & Black Check Velvets were the most beautiful of all. A few guys even Raced a few for Diploma class's & once & awhile won a Diploma!!! Just wondering if anyone still has them, or as with so many Birds, & Dogs ( like Huge Headed Labradors of today), they went to the Bigger Typed (like Show Homers) etc. that probably can't get "airborne" any more.... George Simon, you probably know, as you are about the only one OLDER than me on this forum. Course you are probably the OLDEST Guy in the world!!!http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif

: Happy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Greensheilds Who ??????????????????????*

HI HAP, I never heard of this GREENSHEILDS guy,but the birds are now call AMERICAN SHOW RACERS of which I have a few, which I show.I also belong to the ASR club up in RIVERSIDE.We meet on the third saturday of the month the next meeting and barbaque will be Aug 19 I would like to invite you to the next meeting. I will be calling GEORGE TATUM tonight he may know this GREENSHEILDS guy. George T has been in racing and showing during that time frame that this GREENSHEILD guy was around. By the way they the birds can still fly but they look like B 29s in the air. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HAP, Did some reserch on this Greensheild guy ,he is scotchman,and one of the first to breed high quality show racers in England. I doubt if any of his family of birds are still around.It is said that he was a very good breed of color and did his share of winning show with his birds.In the late 50s and early 60s the show races split into 2 groups,the AMERICAN SHOW RACER and the SHOW RACING HOMER.The ASR group went for a more show type while the SRH group tried to keep the racing type,however I do not know of anyone in this area that still races them.I know that in NOVEMBER this year there will be birds from both groups,there will be more of the ASR type at the PAGENT OF PIGEONS don't miss it. GEORGE


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks so much George.I also thank you for getting me updated on what each Type is named now days. It is Hard for me to believe that they could let birds of this caliber get away from them. I always had a desire to have these, if I ever stopped Racing, that I'm not ready to do yet..... The Yellow "Dark Checks" of those Greenshields were the most beauty a Pigeon of any type could ask for!!... I don't like the ASR type, can't explain, just too Bulky etc..Like they have done with the Modena of today!! But now I know that the SRH group is trying to keep a more Racing Line Look, with the Beauty, then that is what I would be interested in when the time came.. I would never try to Race these birds, but wouldn't own any breed that I couldn't loft fly some. Like owning a Water Retriever Dog that couldn't Swim..... ... I will be at the Pagaent for sure.
I'm going on my 10th toss with the Racers in the Morn. 55 Air Mi.. Everything going good with the YB team "SO FAR"....... Hap


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Show Racing Pigeon Assn.*

HAP, I did some more digging and found a recent article in the MAY 15 issue of the RACING PIGEON DIGEST on show racing pigeons.They had a show last NOVEMBER in LEBANON, PA. The dues for this group is $10, ROD HAND,103 WEST35th STREET,REIFFTON,PA. 19606.....For more information contact EARL SHEAFFER JR, 40 PLEASANT LANE,LITIZ,PA.17543...717-625-3296...I will be joining this group or at least get some more info. I think that there may be a similar group in the NORTH WEST. I will do some more digging,but now I can go to the east coast group for info.HAP when I got into the ASR group I was looking for this type of bird so now that I have found them I will be getting in with this group to and also keep the ASR birds as I like this group that I meet with every month. Good luck on your toss today I guess you at RED MOUNTIAN or INYOKERN. GEORGE


----------



## Jack Wooldridge (Dec 28, 2006)

*Greenshiled Show Racers*

Hap and George: I was delighted to hear Greenshields mentioned after all these years. I regret that I never maintained a line of these beautiful birds. Although they were sure winners in the flown class for me, I approached them simply from a racing standpoint, and believe me, they were just as much winners at flying as in the show pen, an unbeatable combination. At one time I corresponded with an English pigeon writer (I believe Old Hand) after I had acquired my birds. He said Mr Greenshield often referred to the flying abilities of his birds by saying "I had to go to my show birds to pick that race winner.

I still have racing pigeons but no success with the birds I have now as in my hey day. Probably about 1960, or so.

Jack Wooldridge in Santa Cruz.

I have tried many times to acquire these birds, but believe they are all just show racers now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jack Wooldridge said:


> Hap and George: I was delighted to hear Greenshields mentioned after all these years. I regret that I never maintained a line of these beautiful birds. Although they were sure winners in the flown class for me, I approached them simply from a racing standpoint, and believe me, they were just as much winners at flying as in the show pen, an unbeatable combination. At one time I corresponded with an English pigeon writer (I believe Old Hand) after I had acquired my birds. He said Mr Greenshield often referred to the flying abilities of his birds by saying "I had to go to my show birds to pick that race winner.
> 
> I still have racing pigeons but no success with the birds I have now as in my hey day. Probably about 1960, or so.
> 
> ...



A big welcome to you! Others will be along!

tERRY


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Jack, So glad that someone else remembers these! They were sooooo Beautiful. I don't have much to add from my original start thread. Think the newbies (after the 1960's) just took there beauty & made Big "Clod Hoppers" out of them & put there name on them, like so many other breeds... Why "SO MANY" people have to change a breed/strain that so little can be improved upon hurts my brain!!!!.......... Happy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Jack, and welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for posting your comments to this very interesting thread.

I hope you will share more with the group, if possible.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The show racer was being showed and made a larger type bird much earlyer then the 60s. I believe the show racer was around in the 30s. NOW show type racing homers. They are just slightly larger type racers. And several still have them They fly and show. Where show racers/ homers are much to large to fly very high or long. And they in the past few years changewd where the uppr and lower mandable is even.. So if you are perhaps interested later in time to getting show type racers then they will be around. Perhaps the greenshields were of that type rather then the show racer/homer you see now.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Re Lee, That is the problem. The Greenshields seem to be gone! They had the Deep-est Dark Yellow Checks (similar to Black check Velvets except Yellow) & also had the Black Check Velvets etc..They were just the most beautiful Color, Head, Body, of all the Flying Homers.. I just presume that they wanted the easy way out in the A.S.H. & took these Beauty's & put them in the A.S.Homer.? ..... I will tell you another breed that has gotten so much bigger, is the Modena. We used to be able to do a little Loft flying with them in the 50's-early 60's. Now they are Show or Meat Pigeons only.. Same with some Dogs. Labrador Retreaver. They now have a body & Head of a Black Bear, but guess that is Cool to others. Most Dobermans I see anymore look more like a Rottweller, instead of the graceful dog of the past I remember. Guess I should change with the times, but then I'd have to listen to Rap Music & have a Cell Phone stuck in my ear all the time!!!! JMO...... Hap


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

JACK, Welcome to pigeon talk. There two show racer types and there is a third type being formed up.The first group is the American Show Racer,realy not a racer.The second group is called the Show Racing Homer which I believe can race but my guess is that they realy are not good racers.The third group is the Saddle Homer USA, this group would like to show saddle type racing homers,I have joined this group as I feel that I could show and race them. I am 76 and must cut back on the racing but I feel that a small race team is the answer and with the saddles I hope to have the best of both worlds.If you or HAPPY,are intrested let me know and I will help you out. Two days ago I recieved their quarterly bulletin 20 pages. .GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Happy said:


> Hi Re Lee, That is the problem. The Greenshields seem to be gone! They had the Deep-est Dark Yellow Checks (similar to Black check Velvets except Yellow) & also had theBlack Check Velverts etc..They were just the most beautiful Color, Head, Body, of all the Flying Homers.. I just presume that the wanted the easy way out in the A.S.H. & took these Beauty's & put them in the A.S.Homer.? ..... I will tell you another breed that has gotten so much bigger, is the Modena. We used to be able to do a little Loft flying with them in the 50's-early 60's. Now they are Show or Meat Pigeons only.. Same with some Dogs. Labrador Retreaver. They now have a body & Head of a Black Bear, but guess that is Cool to others. Most Dobermans I see anymore look more like a Rottweller, instead of the graceful dog of the past I remember. Guess I should change with the times, but then I'd have to listen to Rap Music & have a Cell Phone stuck in my ear all the time!!!! JMO...... Hap


Perhaps or they may have just slipped away. Modenas back in the 80s people started crossing the show kings in the modenas to get more size and power. And if you notice today. The show king look is like a modena just head and beak difference. Now i believe the modena in turn helped the show king on type. It is not to hard to breed up the color line you like. Take an old style show homeer cross it with a racing homer go 3 generations away from the show homer. You should have the type size and color you desire. Or look around for some people that raise the show type racing homer that has a good family line. I would just cross the show homer. You could get trenton yellows and get the T paten yellow check. BUT show homers have most the known colors now. But with the Same colr on the racer you get your color faster. Some of the old line delbar racing homers had a good black to black velvet color. There are several people who raise and show just show type racers. Which are racing homer bred for the higher show points. Nice looking birds And they still can fly where giant homers or show homers do not as well Just thought the old giant homer had some good black in them. And would cross as well.


----------



## Jack Wooldridge (Dec 28, 2006)

*Greenshields Gone (but not forgotten)*

George Simon I hate to replace you as the Matriarch but I'm 77! I agree with Happy, that the Greenshields are gone! Like the passenger pigeon. I still can't believe we could let this beautiful specimen go extinct. I had the best of both worlds, loads of trophies and prizes and diplomas, one Combine race win with a beautiful blue bar. But the reds, all the colors were georgeous.

George, I originally bought my Greenshield pair at the Northern California Convention in San Francisco, not even considering showing them, just selected for flying. They never disappointed. I have been in and out of pigeons a couple of times since then, thinking I could acquire them again any time. I believe that the big guns of pigeon showing were name Schiferes, so some such.

Wouldn't mind seeing a picture of the Saddle birds you are thinking about.


----------

